# Parking at Xscape Castleford?



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Taking two of the grandchildren here next Saturday. Have google earthed and big car park but is there anywhere specific for motorhomes, we would take up two car spaces - is parking free or chargeable?

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Give them a ring on
Tel: 0871 200 3221
Xscape is just next to the motorway and very easy to get to by car, with 1,400 free parking spaces as well as 472 additional spaces in our over-flow car park, only one minute walk over the footbridge to Xscape. Simply leave the M62 at J32 and follow the brown tourism signs for Xscape/Outlet Village to the main car parks.






Dave p


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Parking is free and the spaces are pretty tight. It is always incredibly busy and hard to find space on a Saturday ,but as DTP suggests, give them a ring. They also have a few rides at weekends that they have parked in the disabled bit, so as they are quite happy to flout those rules they may overlook a motorhome taking up a couple of spaces.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

*xcape*

We live near xscape and have parked there a couple of times when out for a run. Have seen other vans parked aswell. I would suggest getting there early especially at this time of year it gets very busy.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you do ring them tell them that your party will arrive in a motorhome or two cars so you will not be taking extra spaces.
dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you contact them and they won't allow the MH in the car park, ask if you could park in the delivery area, it's pretty empty at weekends, and not too far to walk round.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks to all who posted, ringing proved futile as completely unable to talk to a human being - press 1 to be ina queue for the rest of your natural life!!

As it turned out there was absolutely no problem parking at all - in two spaces all day long - Great day out for me and the two grandchildren


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Delighted you were able to park ok. visit often, meeting the 'saga louts' but have never gone in the motorhome.
for the outlet centre not Xscape that is. Coiuld really make a weekend of it.  apologies to Pusser for the emoticon.

Sue


----------

